# Left Handed Combo Recommendations?



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am starting to get into Bass Fishing more and use spinning reels for all my fishing. I would like to keep my Ultra Light spinning combo for panfish, my medium heavy for Steelhead, Carp and Catfish ( eventually just Catfish and Carp one I get a combo just for Steelhead) and I was told bait casters are the best for bass. Also I would like something not super heavy but good enough to hook 30-40 inch muskie and not tear up the reel. Can anyone recommend a good combo, or if someone is selling a lefty please let me know.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Right now I am using a Shimano 2500 Spinning reel on a 7 foot rod. How many of you use spinning rods for bass? Is there a advantage over spinning to bait cast other than heavier line?

Jeremy


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

There have been quite a few posts over the years on this subject in the Tackle Talk forum but my quick insight is that you have more control and can "power" fish with much more ease with baitcasting equipment. Good recommendations are Abu Garcia Revo S, BPS Pro Qualifier, or Shimano Citica E. I don't know how much you're looking to spend, but remember you get what you pay for. Those reels can be found for around 100 bucks or less. Then look at a good multi purpose rod I really like Falcon and a good 7' MH would be the first rod I look at. No you're not going to be able to throw giant muskie baits on this but you'll be able to experiment with more techniques for bass. Those reels could probably handle 30-40 inch muskie just not the large baits. If I wasn't getting ready for work I'd type more but hopefully I've given you some insight. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks fish G3,

I am stuck between the Revo SX and Shimano Codura for a reel, but not sure yet. For a rod I am thinking a 6 foot St.Croix.

Jeremy


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm very partial to Abu Garcia and the entire Revo line. They just reintroduced the 3rd Generation of Revo's and from what I've seen they've been great. I'm not the biggest fan of Shimano their higher end stuff is good but the newer Curados aren't all that (imo). I've got an SX and love it use it for traps and topwater applications it casts a mile. While preforming flawlessly. 

As far as rods St. Croix makes pretty decent sticks which series were you planning on going with? Any reason in particular you're wanting a 6'?


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

FishG3

There is not a particular reason why I want a Croix other than I have used them before and they are nice rods and sensitive in any action. That an I do not own one. I have also thought about the Guide Series and GSX Rods. I have had two and love them.

Also thanks for the input on reels.

Jeremy


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Revo and Curado are both great reels...but I would consider the new Lew's Speed Spools. I bought a TS1S last year and it is the finest baitcaster I've ever used...and I've used a bunch.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> Thanks fish G3,
> 
> I am stuck between the Revo SX and Shimano Codura for a reel, but not sure yet. For a rod I am thinking a 6 foot St.Croix.
> 
> Jeremy


I have a revo sx and it is an awesome reel....I'm sure the curado is just as good...either way both are great reels 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

You can't go wrong with the reels mentioned. I prefer shimano reels because i know them inside and out which makes for easy maintenance for me. As for rods, check out the falcon bucco micro rods. i have 2 and think they are awesome. They are just as light as my high end loomis and fish just as good. Walmart has started carrying these rods. Personally i think St. Croix makes a nice rod but they are heavy compared to some other brands. Also the Falcon Bucco is made in the USA.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

After catching my first Muskie I am not even thinking about bass lol. I am going to get a Revo Winch for casting and use my spinners and sometimes the winch for bass.

Jeremy


----------

